
The insanely weird quantum wave function might be "real" after all - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/11/the-insanely-weird-quantum-wave-function-might-be-real-after-all.ars
======
jessriedel
The original paper

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1111.3328>

was previously discussed on HN

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3260445>

and Matt Leifer's blog post

[http://mattleifer.info/2011/11/20/can-the-quantum-state-
be-i...](http://mattleifer.info/2011/11/20/can-the-quantum-state-be-
interpreted-statistically/)

is the best explanation out there of all this. The short answer is that the
authors have ruled out an interpretation of quantum mechanics which very few
experts believed in to begin with. Nevertheless, the tenability of that
interpretation was previously unknown and this paper highlights exactly what
is necessary for an epistemic interpretation of the wavefunction. That make
this the most important result to come out of the quantum foundations field in
a few years.

